# Shimano Dura Ace 7600 High Flange Track Hubs



## sluggomania (Mar 23, 2004)

I recently purchased wheelset on ebay that were built with Shimano Dura Ace 7600 High Flange Track Hubs to Velocity rims. The ebay seller shipped with two seal kits as well but am unsure if these are extras or I need to install myself. Since the ebay seller has yet to respond to my question and based on some searching on the internet (they still make the 7600 for Japanese market), I understand the hubs may not be sealed but want to find out if they currently have the seals and the extras are for future servicing.

Any help / knowledge would be appreciated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

sluggomania said:


> I recently purchased wheelset on ebay that were built with Shimano Dura Ace 7600 High Flange Track Hubs to Velocity rims. The ebay seller shipped with two seal kits as well but am unsure if these are extras or I need to install myself. Since the ebay seller has yet to respond to my question and based on some searching on the internet (they still make the 7600 for Japanese market), I understand the hubs may not be sealed but want to find out if they currently have the seals and the extras are for future servicing.
> 
> Any help / knowledge would be appreciated.


They are extras to use only if you service the hubs....... Even then it's not needed unless the old ones are broken... I just serviced a 7600 rear and used the old seals.


----------



## sluggomania (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## sluggomania (Mar 23, 2004)

Dave,

Do you use these hubs for road riding or purely for the track? The reason I am asking is I had purchased as an "everyday" wheelset to replace my Ambrosio Pista wheelset on my Bianchi Pista (which I use for training) but am abit concerned now that If get caught in rain the hubs will need immediate servicing . I saw a messenger here in Toronto with the Dura Ace 7600 HF hubs on our messy snow covered streets but was unable to ask him if he had any problems or used other seals to prevent water and salt from contaminating the bearings. 

Thanks, Doug


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I ride mine on the street only... I've never had an issue with them but to be fair, I've only ridden them in the rain a few times


----------



## sluggomania (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks again Dave for your response!


----------

